# Is this the correct stuff to use?



## penmanship (Feb 14, 2010)

Has anyone used this CA before, and if so could you enlighten me on how much work time I would have. Would this type of CA be suitable for doing some of the lasercut kits?...................Thanks for any and all assistance, 

http://www.penblanks.ca/product.php?...&cat=37&page=1 

Tim


----------



## bitshird (Feb 14, 2010)

The link doesn't work, but the EZ Bond CA is what I use on my laser kits, in fact I use all three, I've not used the black though, I use the thin and medium quite a bit, many folks like the thick for gluing tubes, but I prefer epoxy or Gorilla glue, but no Gorilla Glue on Laser kits.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Feb 14, 2010)

The link didn't work. I went to the CA section and it looks like the same bottles I have and have used on lazer cut kits.

Mannie sells it also.....
http://woodenwonderstx.com/WWBlue/NewGlueWS.html


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow!!  An Exclusive vendor!!!

I can see, but I can't shop........... must be nice!!


----------



## byounghusband (Feb 15, 2010)

Do you mean here http://www.penblanks.ca/product.php?productid=5418&cat=37&page=1

i've used it before.  But not at that price!!!


----------

